# Ice Logger



## mercer_me (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw a comercial on Discovery for a new show called Ice Loggers. It looked realy good, but not much diferent from American Loggers.


----------



## capetrees (Jul 8, 2009)

what could be the difference that would designate an occupation as "ice logging"? Can you only get to the trees in the winter?


----------



## chucker (Jul 9, 2009)

BEEN THERE, DONE THAT ! CALLED WINTER ACCESS.... frozen river was the only way accross from a wet land access point. only 150 cords of old growth jack pine 36" on the stump in 8 working days using a 440b cable....


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 9, 2009)

chucker said:


> BEEN THERE, DONE THAT ! CALLED WINTER ACCESS.... frozen river was the only way accross from a wet land access point. only 150 cords of old growth jack pine 36" on the stump in 8 working days using a 440b cable....



sounds fun was the skidder a open cab


----------



## chucker (Jul 9, 2009)

open as a wind tunnel ! done in jan/feb. colder then a ?? :censored:


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 9, 2009)

chucker said:


> open as a wind tunnel ! done in jan/feb. colder then a ?? :censored:



wow how did she run in that cold


----------



## clutch25 (Jul 9, 2009)

Most if not all of the ash trees I get are only cutable during the winter. They are always on the edge of sloughs or lakes and you would never be able to get to them in the summer.

Much easier to do just about everything in the winter if you asked me! Don't have to worry about running your chain in the dirt.... Drop the trees onto the ice, the small stuff shatters and you cut up the rest in no time. Haul it out with a snowmobile and sled. 

Easier to find help too! No problem finding a buddy to ride snowmobile all day!


----------



## chucker (Jul 9, 2009)

"WV"what works good in fridgid temps, is quick couplers on both engines truck and skidder hooked up to the rad. system.. it would start useing a little helper in a can and a little time..


----------



## wvlogger (Jul 9, 2009)

chucker said:


> "WV"what works good in fridgid temps, is quick couplers on both engines truck and skidder hooked up to the rad. system.. it would start useing a little helper in a can and a little time..



cool sounds like a good system


----------



## eastside (Jul 11, 2009)

chucker-

colder than a witches tit in a brass bra on the shady side of a glacier??


----------



## chucker (Jul 11, 2009)

eastside said:


> chucker-
> 
> colder than a witches tit in a brass bra on the shady side of a glacier??



" YES " east side of wet? or just I-5???? me mostly nw ore. and sw wash!!!


----------



## eastside (Jul 11, 2009)

refers to 'eastside, hawaii'. but located in the valley in OR, so just wet.


----------



## chucker (Jul 11, 2009)

so just wet. :)[/QUOTE said:


> real wet........


----------

